# O Scale Track Layout Help



## ryan52403 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am working on an O Scale track layout that will be stored under a queen size bed and will be for the purpose of fun times with my kids on a rainy or cold day. I'll have one board that will slide out from under the bed and another board that will remain under the bed but can be raised up off the floor when the main board is under the bed for storage. Essentially the second board's track is enters a tunnel and is out of sight "under the mountain". The max size for each board is 55"x75" with a total max size of 55" x 150". In total, I'll have about 24" of height under the bed for storage, so vertical height isn't a huge concern (elevation changes are ok).

I do have one layout design that I came up with, but I wouldn't say it's that great. I can't figure out how to embed an image like I've seen in some other posts so that's why it's not posted here.

Does anyone here have any great ideas for an O Scale 55"x150" layout that they'd want to post? This is a first attempt at track design for me and I have a feeling that designs you all would come up with would be far better than mine.

Thanks!


----------

